# Можно ли по остистым отросткам определить , есть смещение или нет ?



## Мурад 002 (2 Апр 2017)

Когда прощупываю в грудном отделе остистым отросток он выпирает больше чем остальные , а ниже него как будто два отростка срослись


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Апр 2017)

И все? А болеть чего болит?


----------



## Мурад 002 (2 Апр 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И все? А болеть чего болит?


Болей как таковых нет , просто напрягает как то , раньше этого не замечал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

Не болит и не смотрите.
Если эмоциональное напряжение выше ваших сил, то сделайте снимки рентгеновские.


----------



## Мурад 002 (2 Апр 2017)

3 месяца назад попал в дтп , спина не болела , ни в шейном ни в грудном отделе ни в поясничном никаких болей не было , появился только хруст в конце грудного отдела  когда поднимаю ноги к рукам , а так же хруст в обоих плечевых суставах , под лопаткой, а так же в кисти на правой руке , может ли быть смещения позвонков безболезненным?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Апр 2017)

Не гадайте. Раз была травма, то рентгенограмма показана.


----------



## Александр_100 (3 Апр 2017)

@Мурад 002, нужно сделать снимки обязательно. Хрустеть может и без болей. У меня в мои в 35 уже все тело почти хрустит. Но болит к счастью не все тело. Хруст может быть и без боли.


----------

